# Iron Spitting Yucky Water



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

My iron has some age on it, but still working good, except it's started spitting yucky water. It's done this before and I can't remember what I did to stop it. Would it hurt to run some vinegar water through it on some old piece of clothing? I'm thinking vinegar might clean it's insides.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. vinegar... maybe a couple tanks even..


----------

